# my state is going oil less????



## urbanstain (Oct 22, 2008)

hi all, i live in IL, and come jan 1 09 it is illeagel to have oil paints and other high voc paints,primers i know we are not the first state or the last to do this so my question is to all you other painters what products did you find usefull in makeing the switch to compliant paints and primers in your state right now i use alot of oil sw a-100, coverstain,b.i.n,pre-cyat laquer,your knowledge of water borne laquer experinces would be extreamly helpfull
thanks


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

ml campbell ultra star clear. they also have a flow additive.

jan 1 2009 will be a great day for painters in illinois.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

urbanstain said:


> hi all, i live in IL, and come jan 1 09 it is illeagel to have oil paints and other high voc paints,primers i know we are not the first state or the last to do this so my question is to all you other painters what products did you find usefull in makeing the switch to compliant paints and primers in your state right now i use alot of oil sw a-100, coverstain,b.i.n,pre-cyat laquer,your knowledge of water borne laquer experinces would be extreamly helpfull
> thanks


And where did you get this info?? I have heard nothing of it. All I have heard is in 2010 the fed were going ot moderate the whole country but I do not belive that bill has passed, they seem to have othr pressing issues on hand


----------



## urbanstain (Oct 22, 2008)

hey thanks john i love ml cams products i will give it a try
i have heard it thhrough or local paint stores sw,pp&g,bm they want to start doing some clinics and give us new waterborne products to try so we can get used to them they have allready started pulling oil from shelvs


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, Maryland is what you would call oil less, but we can still get oil primers, just not finish coats. In fact we can get all the stuff you mentioned. Maybe your laws will be similar. 
You can get oil based industrial products, but it is all high gloss.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

urbanstain said:


> hey thanks john i love ml cams products i will give it a try
> i have heard it thhrough or local paint stores sw,pp&g,bm they want to start doing some clinics and give us new waterborne products to try so we can get used to them they have allready started pulling oil from shelvs


There not pulling the oil off the shelves in Chicago.. I agree it may be oil finish products. I have heard nothing on the fact of primers etc...


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

There are so many applications that require oil, I don't think it's going anywhere, at least not for the qualified professional painter.

Epoxies, DTMs etc. should still be available..........


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if this will affect marine finishes?


----------



## VAInteriors (May 12, 2007)

Illinois is likely adopting the OTC standard, along with MA, and OH.

You can get an idea of what will survive from this link that I've seen:

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpsweb/portals/bmps.portal?_nfpb=true&_windowLabel=contentrenderer_1_10&contentrenderer_1_10_actionOverride=%252Fbm%252Fcms%252FContentRenderer%252FgetDirectContentLink&_pageLabel=fc_productsspecs&contentrenderer_1_10%7BactionForm.nodePath%7D=public_site%2Farticles%2Fproducts_specs%2Fps_green_voc&contentrenderer_1_10%7BactionForm.currentNodeId%7D=%2FBEA+Repository%2F316019&contentrenderer_1_10%7BactionForm.currentNodePath%7D=public_site%2Farticles%2Fproducts_specs%2Fps_green_info


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

Lots of misinformation here. Here are the facts. Illinois and Ohio are going to the OTC rule- Jan 1st. Products manufactured before Jan1st, 2009 are grandfathered and still can be sold. Quart containers and aerosols are exempt from these VOC regulations. Fast dry primers will have a VOC limit of 200 g/l. Specialty primers have a 350 g/l limit. Flat Paints will have 100 g/l limit, non flat will be 150 g/l and gloss will be 250 g/l. Stains will be 250 and varnishes 350.

These regulations will have an effect on some manufacturers oil-based paint and primers that can be sold. At XIM, we will start selling 200 g/l oil based versions of our 400W, 360, Plastic & Vinyl, and 400C on Jan 1st in these states. These products will perform the same as the old products that they replace in hardness and dry times. They use some new technology to reduce their odor and also they will accept all topcoats including urethanes and epoxies.

Bottom line, get used to water based topcoats. The trend is going that way. For the forseeable future you should be able to get some oil-based paints and primers.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> Does anyone know if this will affect marine finishes?


Well, living by the Chesapeake Bay and knowing that the politicians, enviromentalists and rich donors all own boats, it has not affected it one bit here. (except for maybe price)


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

urbanstain said:


> hi all, i live in IL, and come jan 1 09 it is illeagel to have oil paints and other high voc paints,primers i know we are not the first state or the last to do this so my question is to all you other painters what products did you find usefull in makeing the switch to compliant paints and primers in your state right now i use alot of oil sw a-100, coverstain,b.i.n,pre-cyat laquer,your knowledge of water borne laquer experinces would be extreamly helpfull
> thanks


I have used a couple different wb lacquers. The ML Campbell Magnastar is nice. SW has a couple. I don't like the older Kem Aqua. But the new Kem Aqua plus is nice. One test I did was on bare black ash. When you finish ash the grain pops like crazy. The Kem Aqua plus had very minor grain pop.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, Maryland is what you would call oil less, but we can still get oil primers, just not finish coats. 

I have not tried lately but the last time I needed oil( about a year ago) you could still get quarts of oil in finish. Has this changed also?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

The way SW talked last fri some of my favorite product are gone, Pro-Claccic oil or almost any thing in a finish oil. Out of the Ohio Market. So I am looking for some real product to replace that and Lac. The way they talk some thing are avalable but can only be used in a shop area. So a lot more prefinishing.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

Isn't it amazing that with the economy in turmoil, a never ending war on our hands, and executives using our money to go on vacation, the government is concerned with oil based paints and primers??? I am all for the "going green" movement and I think it's good for painters to be using the much less harmful latex products when possible because some of these oil products are terrible for your health. But right at this moment, I think it's nuts that this is what's on our law-makers plates. Anyone agree?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

This plan has been in the books for many years. I want to say 5 years +


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Joewho said:


> There are so many applications that require oil, I don't think it's going anywhere, at least not for the qualified professional painter.
> 
> Epoxies, DTMs etc. should still be available..........


 
After talking to the local SW Mgr., I got the same info that primerguy posted. Even DTM is going oiless.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Well, Maryland is what you would call oil less, but we can still get oil primers, just not finish coats.
> 
> I have not tried lately but the last time I needed oil( about a year ago) you could still get quarts of oil in finish. Has this changed also?


That's the way it is around here too.


----------



## Boyfromthenorth (Jun 18, 2008)

If anyone has specific questions about VOC rules/regulations or how the products have been changed or reformulated to conform to said laws. PLEASE ASK! We have been dealing with VOC laws for a couple years now and have had time to weed out bad products and see what new ones work well. I also have a VOC laws manual I would be happy to email (its a PDF) to anyone upon request. The laws here in NH will be virtually the same in all VOC compliant states.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

They went oil less in most of new england a year or so ago. But last year I noticed in Maine California paints was able to sell gloss and semi gloss oil because they got it figured with low VOCs......I didnt like how it layed out so I had to buy a can of VOCs (mineral spirits, can buy truckloads) and add a little to it. It then worked well! 
I'm liking most water based honestly....once you figure the tweeking and there characteristics. I keep XIM latex extender nearby.....helps a lot.
We can still get primers, calci-recoat (flat oils), stains, polys and some others.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

Some Sikkens products are becoming restricted in more and more states


----------

